# True Pix classic - dull side or shiny side



## g1ant (May 20, 2007)

OK, daft question of the day. I haven't made mugs for a few months now. Started a run today, but I can't remember if I need to print on the dull side or the shiny side of the paper.

alex.


----------



## g1ant (May 20, 2007)

I kept searching these forums, and eventually found the answer.

It's the shiny side.

a.


----------

